# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  احكيلي الاغنيه الي بتعبر عن حالتك العاطفيه

## sun shine

[align=center] 

بدنا كل واحد يدخل ويكتب اغنيه تعبر عن حاله قلبو فيها

وانا رح كون اول وحده 
[/align]

----------


## sun shine

[align=center]سوى عطول لباسمه[/align]

----------


## Pain Center

و الله ملاك .... دارين حدشيتي

----------


## ابو عوده

حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 

[align=center]مشكورين لمروركو  [/align]
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

معنى الحب :Eh S(2):

----------


## sun shine

مشكورة لمرورك  دموع 
بس لمين هاي الاغنيه؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
ههههههههههه
مشكور ابو عوده للمرور 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> مشكورة لمرورك  دموع 
> بس لمين هاي الاغنيه؟؟؟


  ل سامو زين...هي قديمه شو بس حلوه كتير

----------


## down to you

انا بعشقك :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

لما جت عينك في عيني .......أصالة

----------


## غسان

_نسيني الدنيا .. نسيني العالم ..._

http://www.6rb.com/songs/6587.html

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
مشكورين للمرور الرائع
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

وينك _جو اشقر

----------


## Remas

انا قلبي مشتاق لوائل كفوري

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

على مين ... وعد


شكرا شروق الشمس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيزي - حب مش محسوب عليه

----------


## دموع الورد

من يوم الغابت عني...من يوم الغابوا عيونا

بصوت ايمن زبيب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

خدني خدني كلي قولي قولي هات غير الدني غيرت حياتي يااااه

----------


## المالك الحزين

[align=center]إلا ابكيها وتيجي تتوسل إلا خليها بعد ما تزعل إلا اموتها عليه من القهر والله اموتها عليا من القهر تذوب حتى وبعد ما تدلل إلا خليها تموت قبالي وينكسر هاذا خشمها العالي اني هيك تسوي هية بحالي انا هيك تسوي هية بحالي 
حاتم العراقي [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

افترقنا وابتديت الوم فى روحى واقول ياريت كل يوم بيعدى اصعب والفراق اصعب واصعب كل يوم على نفسى بصعب ان انا سبته ونهيت يارتنى قبل ما قولتها انا كنت موت فى وقتها او حتى كنت حسبتها ادينى جيت ابعد نسيت ادينى جربت نهايتنا ادينى بتعذب بجد ومن عذاب لعذاب اشد وبالامانه انا انتهيت ايه جرالى يومها ايه كنت ظالم اسى ليه الف ليه وازاى خسرته ليه جرحته وليه كسرته بعد ما شوهت صورته انهرده هموت عليه يارتنى قبل ما قلتها انا كنت موت فى وقتها او حتى كنت حسبتها ادينى جيت ابعد نسيت ادينى جربت نهايتنا ادينى بتعذب بجد ومن عذاب لعذاب اشد وبالامانه انا انتهيت

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
مشكورين للمرور الرائع 
[/align]

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
لو لسه فاكر      باسكال مشعلاني
[/align]

----------


## sun shine

> ل سامو زين...هي قديمه شو بس حلوه كتير


[align=center] 
اها هاي الاغنيه روعه بموت فيها بتجنن
[/align]

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
ومين سمعك     نور قدرى :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center]
       كامل الاوصاف[/align] :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## دليلة

اتحدى العالم          صابر الرباعي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

دي دنيتنا + ريان 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> اها هاي الاغنيه روعه بموت فيها بتجنن
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا أغلى - صابر الرباعي

----------


## ابو عوده

حبيبهاااااااا لست وحدك حبيبها_عبد الحليم

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
وافتكرت   :Eh S(2):   محمد حماقي
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عرفت الي فيها

تامر حسني

----------


## دموع الورد

وهم _ محمد عبده

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بفكر بالساعات .. فضل شاكر

----------


## anoucha

party for two

----------


## Sc®ipt

الأغنية المكتوبة بتوقيعي بتعبر عن حالتي  :Frown:

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
from this moment      shania twin
[/align]

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2): افتكرلي -تامر حسني :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

توني عرفتك[align=center]بشار السرحان[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

سهرني الشوق ... فضل شاكر

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

تبكين - نزار قباني

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بفكر بالســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــاعات...فضل

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
كانت روحي .. ريان 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

تعال ارجع تاني -تامر حسني

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
على حبك   اليسا
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

قلبي غالي _مادلين مطر

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
هاي الاغنيه بتجنن 
جد كتير حلوه
مشكوره لمرورك
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> هاي الاغنيه بتجنن 
> جد كتير حلوه
> مشكوره لمرورك
> [/align]


كتييييييييييييير بحبها  :Icon31: 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## سماا

بتمون _اليسا

----------


## sun shine

[align=center] 
كان قلبي مطمن  نيفين
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

كيف انته _ فيروز

----------


## sun shine

ليش  ما بترد علي !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بياض الثلج

عاصي الحلاني يمكن أنا الغلطان  :Confused:

----------


## المتميزة

انا ماعندي زهر .........مانعرفوش

----------


## بياض الثلج

أصعب حب 
خالد عجاج :Eh S(14):

----------


## oyoun alfahad

عبدالكريم عبدالقادر الصت الجريح

----------

